# Electric snowblowers - corded or cordless



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

I thought that I'd start one. I can't be the only one using an electric.

.....

Well, finally snowed here. Got the ol' Snow Joe Ion 40V 18 inch out. Did a decent job. Except that I had to walk fairly quickly to make sure there was enough snow for the machine to blow properly. And as always, I had to re-blow a lot of snow. I removed a mod that I had made to the chute to reduce the snow dust from covering the machine as it was kind of lose and floppy. The snow dust ended up in the electric chute mechanism and started interfering with it's turning, but the machine kept chugging ...er ... whirring away. Got away with using only one battery. 

I have a better idea of modifying the chute now. Just need the materials.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how large is the area you are clearing snow from the electric snowblower


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 13, 2015)

kueh said:


> I thought that I'd start one. I can't be the only one using an electric.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



I am in Edmonton and really looked hard at the SnowJoe IoN18SB last fall. What made me go with a gas model was, 

1, my brother in law gifted me a Ariens 522 single Stage. 

2, I did not feel that a cordless would get the job done.

I base the second part on the fact that I own the Snow Joe iON13SS 40-Volt Cordless Snow Shovel with Rechargeable Eco-Sharp Lithium-Ion Battery, 13-Inch and it is great for decks and stairs. 

The Gas Ariens cuts through snow like nothing. It is a pain keeping it going and the chute control has broke 3 times. This is due to it being stored in a unheated garage. I have chose to leave chute handle broken. I can lean over and turn it just fine. I look at my neighbour that uses a electric blower and I kind of feel sorry for him. It is woefully underpowered.

Did not mean to threadjack you just excited to see another Albertan on the forums. We received a TON of snow yesterday. :wavetowel2: 

Is it wrong that I was excited for it? :icon_whistling:


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Back in the early 90's I used a Toro, corded, electric, snow shovel. It worked very well in powdery, dry snow. Not so much in heavy, wet snow. It would throw the dry snow 8 to 10 feet. The auger was plastic and did not work well on the EOD. I would recommend it for steps, deck narrow walk ways. I have used it to clear a 3 car deep driveway and 100 feet of sidewalk. 

In '95 I purchased a Murry Brute 5HP 22 inch cut from BJ's (big box store). Still runs well and throws snow like a champ.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, after today, I am going to get a new snowblower. It may be too late now because of the little snow that we received. For some reason, snowblower inventory seems to diminish quickly.

I have about 80' of driveway, roughly a third is 15' wide, another third is 18' wide, and the last third is 20' wide. I really should get better measurements tomorrow.

My SnowJoe cordless performed fine on the unblown snow, but bogged down on the reblown snow. I needed to use my second battery. Unfortunately I had a far bit of packed snow from two vehicles, that I had to manually shovel. I did not attempt to try to blown this hard packed stuff. I'm wondering that if the Toro 724 QXE could break up the chunks so it could be blown. I might have to go with my second choice, Husqvarna ST224.


Have fun today eh TYrant.


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 13, 2015)

kueh said:


> Well, after today, I am going to get a new snowblower. It may be too late now because of the little snow that we received. For some reason, snowblower inventory seems to diminish quickly.
> 
> I have about 80' of driveway, roughly a third is 15' wide, another third is 18' wide, and the last third is 20' wide. I really should get better measurements tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Do not discount single stage units. A Toro 518zr can be had for $439 in Edmonton. Lowe's is going to have a sale on black Friday. Some of there units are on sale right now.

The neighbor let me try his snowjoe. Man, they are very light. Did an ok job but gets bogged easily. The light weight makes it a breeze to maneuver though. 

I did have fun yesterday


----------

